# Incurably Tiny Text in Photoshop CS



## megadocious (Jan 11, 2006)

So I was working along in CS a few days ago, things were going fine. I open up an old image to add some text to it and my cursor is a barely blinking dot in the top corner of the selected area. Turns out, even if I turn the font size up to max pixels, pt whatever it won't get any bigger! Doesn't matter what size canvas or font I try, the text appears microscopic!

I've tried resetting all of the preferences I can find, different image files, AND re-installing! I'm sort of new-ish to Mac...maybe I'm missing something...I've heard of a few instances of this before while scrambling through google trying to find any cure, but they never went any further than "Sorry, re-install."

I neeeeeed photoshop! Can someone help?!! Please?!


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

I find Irfanview to be the easiest method of adding text to images. just select an area and use Ctrl+T. a box will open in which to type the text to be placed in the selected area. Unhappily, you are unable to see how it looks until you click OK. You are able to select font, color and size quite flexibly. You can set it to left margin, right margin or centered.

Get the free program Irfanview at http://www.irfanview.com/ if you do not have it.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I have CS on a PC but I think it works pretty much the same. Have you opened the print setting box with the icon on the right of the print toolbar? You might find something in there that will help if you have just been using the settings on the toolbar. This is how it appears on a PC. The icon is in the upper left.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Check your image resolution is at at least 72 dpi/ppi.


----------



## megadocious (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, I can't use irfanview because i have a Mac unfortunately :\
I tried messing with that character box, but it matched yours exactly and nothing's fixed.
Then I checked my dpi and it is at 72....

How frustrating!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

When you uninstalled CS did you delete the Adobe or Photoshop folders before the reinstall? It might have kept something on the computer. With Windows there is a folder you can remove that Photoshop rebuilds with the next restart and holds settings. And Ctrl+Alt+Shift on boot resets everything  you might find the keyboard shortcut for a Mac.

There are some tool resets accessed from the far left of the toolbar. After hitting the down arrow beside the large T you hit the little right arrow in a circle to get the menu. The dropdown box I showed before also has a secondary dropdown menu accessed from the right arrow in the circle.


----------



## ergorest (Jan 12, 2006)

Dumb question, but you're not zoomed right out are you?

Also, check the font measurements. If its in pixels or something else.


----------



## megadocious (Jan 11, 2006)

Alright here's an update:
I deleted anything and everything Adobe on my computer and re-installed the real whole thing. When finished, I discovered that now I can access normal Text editing tools on any images besides those that I have already worked on in Photoshop. So it must be something I've done wrong? But all of the dpi and zoom and everything is in check, so what else could be image-specific?

Thanks for all of your help so far! Really!!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If you flatten the image do you still have the problem (Layer > Flatten image)? How about if you flatten the image, save as a TIFF, close the image onscreen and open the saved TIFF? If you still can't edit the text in those images I wouldn't have a clue. But I probably know more about the inner workings of a nuclear bomb than a Mac.


----------



## shoutingsteve (Feb 1, 2008)

I had this problem, and it seems that my resolution was set 1 pixel per inch. odd. I set it back to 72 pixel per inch and it was fine.


----------

